# Apartments in Dwntn Calgary



## dba31498MT (Jul 15, 2008)

My job is going to be downtown Calgary, and was wondering about apartments/condos/townhouse near downtown or close to transit. Any ideas?


----------



## lanie911 (May 27, 2008)

Calgary Apartments, Rentals and Homes For Rent - Find Apartments, in Calgary Alberta - RentFaster.ca not a bad site. otherwisde i have just been googeling Appartments in Calgary.


----------

